
Screw Happiness at Work (Some Commonly Made Mistakes) - pimdm
http://corporate-rebels.com/screw-happiness-at-work/
======
draw_down
What? Who is making people dress up like animals at work? I don't think that's
a thing.

------
pimdm
Spot-on article on the craziness around the happiness at work hype!

------
Bamrammer
Damn.. Unbelievable that companies actually think this works?!

------
joostminnaar
Great insights.

------
keesklomp
Awesome stuff!

